# Can't import photos from iPhone 5



## Web-Betty (May 21, 2013)

Hello,

I am trying to import my photos from my iPhone 5 into Lightroom 4.4, but nothing is showing up in the LR Library window (I think that's the right name for it). My phone is showing in the top-left corner (FROM) and the external HDD where I want the photos copied is showing in the rop-right corner (TO) but none of the photos from my iPhone appear in the viewer.




There is some spinning activity in the bottom-left of the viewer, but it's been doing that since I plugged my iPhone 5 in. I'm able to see the photos using Image Capture, and the super annoying iPhoto, but LR is not cooperating. Am I missing something pretty basic?

Any/all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## clee01l (May 21, 2013)

Betty, Welcome to the forum. 
My iPhone 4s works with LR as expected.  So anything beyond this point is just a guess. 
In the top left corner of the import dialog where you can see "myPhone" is a dropDownListBox.  Click on the up/down arrow to the right od the label"myPhone and make sure "Include subfolders" is checked.
Also, the spinning activity may mean there are a lot of photos on the iPhone and LR is still reading them. 
iPhoto may be importing them and have LR blocked.

Do you use the iCloud Photostream?  I do and I have an app called Photostream2Folder that bypasses iPhoto and loads my photostream images into a watch folder which LR monitors for AutoImport.  I can help you set that up if you like.


----------



## Web-Betty (May 23, 2013)

Thanks so much for the feedback. There were about 800 pics in my photo roll, and a few videos. I guess I need to give LR some time to work. I deleted a lot of the images that had already been imported (I thought I had already done this).

I did notice that LR did not import my .mov files. I thought LR4 imported video?

Thanks again for the response. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bryan Conner (May 23, 2013)

http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/video-support-lightroom-4-3.html  is the link to the video support page for lightroom 4.  mov files are supported.


----------



## Web-Betty (Jun 8, 2013)

Bryan Conner said:


> http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/video-support-lightroom-4-3.html  is the link to the video support page for lightroom 4.  mov files are supported.



Thank you for the link Bryan. I was pretty sure .mov was supported. I'm guessing there was too much on my photo roll--the video might have been hanging up the sync process. All is good now.


----------

